# Enquiry for Immigration to Quebec



## anishkumar82 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dear Sir,

I am enquiring for my wife who is working as a Nurse in India. she got 4 years experience in this field. One of the agent told her that there is no IELTS, no French knowledge required to apply for Quebec Permanent Residency. 

Just we want to know that the agent is fooling us. and they were asking amount for security deposit

I am requesting you to please send me a reply. If he need IELTS General can you please let know how much score he has to score?

Your early response would be highly appreciated.

Regards
Anish


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Does your wife speak and write French fluently?


----------



## anishkumar82 (Nov 17, 2012)

no, she speaks only english but she is in interested to study french language


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anishkumar82 said:


> no, she speaks only english but she is in interested to study french language


How could she possibly work as a nurse in Quebec without fluent French. It is the premier language of the Province.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

There are two hospital systems within quebec:

The French hospitals (all communication is in french), staff/patients may not have any ability to communicate in English.

and the English hospitals (which should more accurately be called the bilingual hospitals)


Medical staff: To work in the English Hospitals Doctors and Nurses have to pass exams proving proficiency in French. This is not easy exam, I have heard stories of many nurses requiring multiple attempts to pass it.

You may find more information here Ordre des infirmières et des infirmiers du Québec (OIIQ). However, be warned that very little of the content is in English


----------



## Rajeshpiri (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I think the information provied is not correct, you can check yourself by visiting below link for Quebec immigration process - 
immigration-quebec.gouv.qc.ca/en/index.html 

This site is quebec official site. And hhence the data here is authentic data. Also it provide you the detailed information.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rajeshpiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the information provied is not correct, you can check yourself by visiting below link for Quebec immigration process -
> immigration-quebec.gouv.qc.ca/en/index.html
> ...


You can believe whatever you want but I've lived in Canada for many years and have visited Quebec many times. You will have great difficulty getting into/employment in Quebec without a sound knowledge of French.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Anish,

I moved to Canada through the Quebec immigration process and I had lived in the province of Ontario and Quebec.

The immigration process changes all the time.

First and foremost, you SHOULD/ MUST read the Quebec immigration process on their website. download and read. I really find annoying some of the questions I find in the forum.

If you are serious about moving, read the process. This goes for everyone. READ!!!

Moving on....

There is demand in Quebec for many occupations for which the level of French required may be minimum. Please check on the Quebec immigration site for the list of occupations in demand then if you realize that there is demand there is a self assessment tool on the website where your spouse can assess how many points she will need.

For occupations with high demand, French requirements are set to minimum usually. It does not mean she can go without learning some French. It will be assessed. remember it is a score based system. The Quebec process is so nice that they can even tell you the likelihood of approval of her process.

One thing is to get clearance to get into Canada by satisfying immigration requirements, the other thing is to get a job with her qualifications. She should do some research in her field and see how her qualifications may be utilized in Quebec. Let me tell you that it may not and that she might have to go back to school as many did and are 


Good luck.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

JGK said:


> There are two hospital systems within quebec:
> 
> The French hospitals (all communication is in french), staff/patients may not have any ability to communicate in English.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Quebec for six years I stand by what i posted above regarding nursing. 

You will find that a great many statements made regarding life in Canada will be followed by the words "Except in Quebec". There are a great number of medical professionals unable to practice in that province due to the stringent language requirements.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

JGK said:


> Having lived in Quebec for six years I stand by what i posted above regarding nursing.
> 
> You will find that a great many statements made regarding life in Canada will be followed by the words "Except in Quebec". There are a great number of medical professionals unable to practice in that province due to the stringent language requirements.



Nobody questioned what you said. The OP is not aware of two things that my previous post tried to answer:

a) Ability to move legally to Canada (she will not be required to speak fluently french to move to Quebec based on the rules) just try the assessment tool.

b) Her ability to find a job with her current qualifications. (Education and language are factors). It is a reality. One can get into Canada legally, but the job market may not hire that person.

You might have lived in Quebec as I did, but stating that jobs is only offered to French speakers are plain wrong. She can find jobs for English speaking persons too. And you (the op) and her should try.

The question at hand is simple. If you move to Quebec and plan to live there, you are better off learning French. And you don't need to be that fluent. Your fluency will evolve as time goes by like it happens with so many immigrants. Thousands immigrate like I did, I was not fluent in French and I got a job. My French got better and I became "fluent"

when you move, they will label you as a non francophone and you will be entitled for Quebec benefits to non francophone. For example, you will be entitled to learn French at the expense of the Quebec government.

And like many Canadians, I don't think Quebec a bed of roses. Far from it. I am glad i had the opportunity to move around within Canada. This is of course a matter of opinion.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

As I said I lived in QC for 6 years and my French was and is virtually non existent (not even conversational). However i was lucky in that in my profession all of the work had to be conducted in English.

However the OP is inquiring specifically about nursing. where good French is a requirement in both the French and English (bilingual) hospital systems. 

Membership of the Quebec order of nurses and gaining a nursing license requires the passing of a stringent exam which was the subject of many news stories (when I resided in QC) relating to its difficulty.


----------

